

How the ICIJ revealed the secrets hidden in Swiss Leaks - jvilledieu
https://medium.com/@linkurious/how-the-icij-revealed-the-secrets-hidden-in-swiss-leaks-31368c17ebc0

======
saiya-jin
Not commenting the content of article which was beaten to death dozens of
times, but whole article appears to be an add by "Linkurious", name is
mentioned 9 times in article, and it's also posted by them.

Nice success story to show your customers, but label it as such, and not as
some sort of investigative journalism like original topic was.

------
pcr0
HSBC and drug money is like Microsoft and software.

Impressive work.

